# Supprimer partiton windows sur mac



## raph94350 (16 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite supprimer ma partition Windows avec bootcamp, mais il me dit qu'il n'arrive pas a y acceder surement du a bitlocker or bitlocker n'est pas activé.
J'ai essayer via le terminal et des commandes trouvées sur ce forum de la supprimé mais il m'indique "Error: -69879: Couldn't open disk".

Merci par avance pour votre aide


----------



## raph94350 (16 Novembre 2020)

pour info :

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         199.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         51.7 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +199.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume                         147.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume                         83.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume                         528.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume                         1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume                         11.3 GB    disk1s5


----------



## mokuchley (16 Novembre 2020)

si bitlocker n'est pas fermé , vous pourriez aller dans le " moniteur d'activité " trouvé le processus dans "processeur " et mettre fin en "double clickant" sur le processus


----------



## raph94350 (16 Novembre 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> si bitlocker n'est pas fermé , vous pourriez aller dans le " moniteur d'activité " trouvé le processus dans "processeur " et mettre fin en "double clickant" sur le processus


bitlocker n'est pas activer, je n'arrive pas a acceder a la partition via bootcamp


----------



## raph94350 (18 Novembre 2020)

UP


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour *raph*

J'interviens en retard dans ton fil. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* (et à sa partition primaire) > réaffiche la configuration du disque interne

Poste le retour intégral de la commande en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> on verra si les instructions ont été suivies > sinon où ça a bloqué et pourquoi.


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2020)

raph94350 a dit:


> mais il me dit qu'il n'arrive pas a y acceder surement du a bitlocker or bitlocker n'est pas activé.





mokuchley a dit:


> si bitlocker n'est pas fermé , vous pourriez aller dans le " moniteur d'activité " trouvé le processus dans "processeur " et mettre fin en "double clickant" sur le processus


BitLocker est une application qui ne fonctionne que sous Windows et il a pour but de crypter une partition d'un disque dur, tout comme le fait FileVault. Ton message d'erreur sous-entend que tu as utilisé ce logiciel, mais que tu n'as pas désactivé cette option avant de tenter la suppression de la partition.

Je rappelle au passage que pour la suppression d'une partition Windows via une installation avec Assistant Boot Camp, qu'il faut relancer ce dernier et faire un clic sur Restaurer qui malgré son nom supprimera proprement la partition. Le fait de vouloir passer par Utilitaire de disque modifie une partie de la structure du disque dur et il faut en passer par des commandes avec le Terminal.


----------



## raph94350 (23 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *raph*
> 
> J'interviens en retard dans ton fil. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse, voila le resultat de la commande :


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started erase on disk0s3
Unmounting disk
Error: -69879: Couldn't open disk
Started APFS operation
Error: -69519: The target disk is too small for this operation, or a gap is required in your partition map which is missing or too small, which is often caused by an attempt to grow a partition beyond the beginning of another partition or beyond the end of partition map usable space
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         199.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         51.7 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +199.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume                         148.2 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume                         83.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume                         528.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume                         2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume                         11.3 GB    disk1s5
```


----------



## raph94350 (23 Novembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> BitLocker est une application qui ne fonctionne que sous Windows et il a pour but de crypter une partition d'un disque dur, tout comme le fait FileVault. Ton message d'erreur sous-entend que tu as utilisé ce logiciel, mais que tu n'as désactivé cette option avant de tenter la suppression de la partition.
> 
> Je rappelle au passage que pour la suppression d'une partition Windows via une installation avec Assistant Boot Camp, qu'il faut relancer ce dernier et faire un clic sur Restaurer qui malgré son nom supprimera proprement la partition. Le fait de vouloir passer par Utilitaire de disque modifie une partie de la structure du disque dur et il faut en passer par des commandes avec le Terminal.


Bonjour Locke,

Merci pour tes précisions, mais je suis au courant de cela et je le répète Bitlocker est désactivé.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2020)

On n 'arrive pas à supprimer la partition ex *BOOTCAMP*. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil repairDisk disk0
```

à validation > une demande de confirmation s'affiche : tape *y* (comme *y*es) et revalide

la commande lance une réparation totale du disque (dont celle de la table de partition *GPT* d'en-tête du disque)

Poste le retour.


----------



## raph94350 (23 Novembre 2020)

Merci pour ton aide, voici le retour :

```
diskutil repairDisk disk0
Repairing the partition map might erase disk0s1, proceed? (y/N) Y
Started partition map repair on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Problems were encountered during repair of the partition map
Error: -69854: A disk with a mount point is required
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2020)

Le problème évoqué à la fin doit signaler que la partition de queue de disque n'a pas de volume formé dessus.

- passe la commande :​

```
csrutil status
```

qui affiche le statut du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation)

Poste le retour. Une activation du *SIP* empêcherait de lire la table de partition *GPT* d'en-tête du disque.


----------



## raph94350 (23 Novembre 2020)

```
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2020)

*SIP* activé (*enabled*).

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

- lance-le et passe la commande :​

```
csrutil disable
```

qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```

à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande lit la table de partition *GPT* d'en-tête du disque (table principale) > mais aussi la table de partition *MBR* (table alternative) du bloc n°*0* (1er bloc) du disque

Poste le retour. Je voudrais juste savoir si une description alternative de la partition de type Windows de queue de disque => n'existerait pas dans la table *MBR* du bloc n°*0*. Auquel cas => on ne peut pas supprimer le descripteur de cette partition dans la *GPT* principale.


----------



## raph94350 (23 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> *SIP* activé (*enabled*).
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


Voici le retour :


```
start      size  index  contents
         0         1         PMBR
         1         1         Pri GPT header
         2         4         Pri GPT table
         6     76800      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     76806  48584186      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  48660992  12618240      3  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  61279232       107         
  61279339         4         Sec GPT table
  61279343         1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2020)

Cette mention au début -->

```
0         1         PMBR
```

signifie que sur le bloc n°*0* du disque et pour *1* bloc d'extension => réside une table alternative de la *GPT* de type *PMBR* = *P*rotective_*MBR*. Cette table décrit l'entièreté du disque à partir du bloc n°*1* compris comme s'il s'agissait d'une seule partition de type *EFI*. Autant dire que cette version de table *MBR* ne décrit aucune des partitions de la *GPT* principale et par là ne fait pas d'ombre à cette table *GPT*.
En résumé : aucune description en encodage *MBR* de la partition *GPT* n°*3* (type Windows) n'existe. Il me faut abandonner cette raison d'échec que j'imaginais à la suppression de la partition Windows.

----------

Veux-tu qu'on tente une suppression de la partition Windows dans le *terminal* de la session de secours (où tu as désactivé le *SIP*) ? - car c'est uniquement dans cette session qu'on peut démonter tous les volumes du disque interne > ce qui désactive la table *GPT* > et par là tenter de supprimer le descripteur n°*3* de cette table (celui qui décrit la partition de type Windows).


----------



## raph94350 (23 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Cette mention au début -->
> 
> ```
> 0         1         PMBR
> ...


Ben ce que je veux c'est supprimer cette partition par un quelconque moyen car je n'arrive pas via bootcamp et j'ai pas envie de restaurer le mac.
Elle utilise de l'espace dont j'ai besoin pour faire les MAJ Apple.
Merci pour ton aide


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2020)

Refais signe ici quand tu seras de nouveau disponible : on tentera dans le *terminal* de la session de secours de supprimer la partition Windows.


----------



## raph94350 (24 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Refais signe ici quand tu seras de nouveau disponible : on tentera dans le *terminal* de la session de secours de supprimer la partition Windows.


je suis dispo si tu es dispo aussi


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2020)

Bon. Redémarre via *⌘R* pour ouvrir la session de secours. Dans le *terminal* > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list internal
```

qui affiche la configuration du disque interne seule

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil > tu colles dans un Bloc de code

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque vu depuis le démarrage de secours.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Joindre un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## raph94350 (24 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon. Redémarre via *⌘R* pour ouvrir la session de secours. Dans le *terminal* > passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list internal
> ...


j'y suis voila : 

```
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         199.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                51.7 GB    disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +199.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  148.2 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.3 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.3 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## raph94350 (24 Novembre 2020)

j'y suis voila le resultat : 


```
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         199.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                51.7 GB    disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +199.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  148.2 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.3 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.3 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2020)

Parfait. On tente d'abord une suppression classique de la partition *BOOTCAMP*.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s3
```

qui supprime la partition n°*3*

Poste le retour.


----------



## raph94350 (24 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait. On tente d'abord une suppression classique de la partition *BOOTCAMP*.
> 
> - passe la commande :​
> 
> ...




```
Started erase on disk1s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
-bash-3.2# diskutil list internal
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         199.0 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +199.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  148.2 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.3 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.3 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2020)

Hé ! ça a fonctionné ! => alors on finalise. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

tu peux faire un copier-coller à rebours : copier ici avec Safari > coller dans le *terminal* > exécution

la commande récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur apfs* > puis ré-affiche la configuration interne résultante

Poste le retour.


----------



## raph94350 (24 Novembre 2020)

Oui je suis content merci voila le resultat : 

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 51 684 749 312 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 685 575 168 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 684 547 072 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -S /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by newfs_apfs (945.200.84) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.77.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.77.4) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.81.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 199 000 825 856 to 250 685 575 168 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
-bash-3.2# diskutil list internal
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         250.7 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  148.2 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.3 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.3 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2020)

Problème résolu sans combat (rien qu'avec une manœuvre de contournement par la session de secours) -->

- tu peux redémarrer et réouvrir ta session habituelle.​


----------



## raph94350 (24 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Problème résolu sans combat (rien qu'avec une manœuvre de contournement par la session de secours) -->
> 
> - tu peux redémarrer et réouvrir ta session habituelle.​


ok merci beaucoup en tout cas pour ton aide , après j'ai un petit problème avec ma touchbar, des fois elle bloque je suis obligé de redemarrer pour régler le problème tu connais peux etre un FIX ?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Novembre 2020)

Content pour toi !

- et non : je ne suis pas compétent quant à la touchbar.​


----------



## raph94350 (24 Novembre 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Content pour toi !
> 
> - et non : je ne suis pas compétent quant à la touchbar.​


ok encore merci pour ton aide


----------

